#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Will Holochain replace Blockchain?

## Bhavya

Holochain offers a frame for web/app developers to create regionalized applications and targets to transform the blockchains model from data-centric to an agent-centric structure. Holochain is like a currency system, an online data storing system, the base of a social network, a method of handling your identity and more. Holochain proposes pretty much everything a blockchain-based service offer. Do you think holochain will replace blockchain?

----------


## galihprop303

I think it is to early to make some definite predictions.

----------


## Bhavya

> I think it is to early to make some definite predictions.


Currently we can't predict anything about holochain , But I would like to hear about your opinion on holochain technology.

----------

